# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Astuces en vrac, aka "j'le savais pas ça !"

## Maximelene

_D'après une idée de Maderone_

J'étendrais le tout plus tard, mais en gros : un topic regroupant les astuces, faits divers et variés probablement utiles mais que tout le monde ne sait pas forcément. Participez, je mettrais à jour la première page.

*Conditions*

*Dispell des conditions*
Les sorts enlevant une condition retirent la dernière condition reçue, d'où l'intérêt de toujours les poser de la plus efficace à la moins utile sur un adversaire.
_Arkane Derian_

*Fréquence de dégâts des conditions*
Les conditions infligeant des dégâts _tickent_ toutes les secondes entières. Si vous augmentez la durée de vos conditions, assurez-vous que cela atteigne un chiffre rond, puisque passer de 3 à 3,9 secondes, par exemple, ne fera aucune différence.

*Le Comptoir*

*Commissions de vente*
Lorsque vous mettez un objet en vente, vous payez instantanément 5% du prix de vente fixé de commission de mise en vente. Cette somme ne peut pas être récupérée.
Si votre objet est vendu, 10% du prix de vente sont déduits en supplément du montant que vous récupérez.
Au total, vous ne gagnerez réellement que 85% du prix de vente d'un objet dans votre bourse. Pensez à en tenir compte !

*Commission à l'achat*
Le placement d'une offre d'achat est totalement gratuit, aucune commission n'y est prélevée.

----------


## purEcontact

Appuyez sur z pour avancer  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Skiant

Si vous avez le jeu avec les textes en français, appuyer sur control droite repasse le texte en VO temporairement.

----------


## Shurin

Rodeur:

Appuyez sur "1".

----------


## Guitou

Rôdeur c'est ctrl+clic droit sur le 1.

----------


## Ptit gras

Elem : jouez guerrier.

----------


## Maderone

Va dire ça a Banjo. Il a beau être un cannard sur les bords je dois avouer que la manière dont il gère son élem m'a impressionné.

----------


## Shapa

> Appuyez sur z pour avancer .


Marche pas chez moi  ::(: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Non plus ça me switche d'arme, c'est naze.

----------


## Aog

*Téléporteurs*

*Double-cliquez* sur l'icône d'un téléporteur pour vous y rendre *sans avoir besoin de valider sa fenêtre de confirmation* (un déplacement de curseur de souris en moins c'est de l'espérance de vie en plus !).  ::lol::

----------


## Ethelka

Ne buvez pas les Carafes de Karma, gardez les en stock pour les events de guilde (oui, j'ai compris ça hier après le débat animé. Ca faisait juste un mois que je jouais. T-T).

----------


## Bartinoob

Inutile de tenter d'économiser 1 po en zappant le livre de compétences au niveau 40 et en prenant directement celui du niveau 60 : ce dernier est impossible à utiliser si on a pas déjà activé le précédent.

 :Emo: 

@dessous : Non, tu mets 10 points dans chaque carac, ça permet de tester un peu tout au moins  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

En même temps, se taper 60 level avec le cap à 10 points, faut être salement maso.

----------


## Ardibol

> *Téléporteurs*
> *Double-cliquez* sur l'icône d'un téléporteur pour vous y rendre *sans avoir besoin de valider sa fenêtre de confirmation* (un déplacement de curseur de souris en moins c'est de l'espérance de vie en plus !).


Merci!  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

*Transmutation*

Quand vous transmutez un item sur du blanc, celui ci devient lié au compte.

----------


## Guitou

C'est ce bug qui est utilisé pour récupérer la capuche du voleur (celle qu'on obtient en créant le perso) ?

----------


## purEcontact

C'était un bug qui ne l'est plus.
Avant, on avait "lié à l'âme d'un autre personnage" et on pouvait l'équiper quand même.
Maintenant, on a le message "lié au compte" donc je pense qu'Anet s'est aperçu du bug et plutot que taper sur les doigts de tout les joueurs l'ayant utilisé, ils ont tout simplement corrigé en faveur de la communauté.

----------


## Maderone

Ce qui veut donc dire que l'on peut utiliser cette technique pour porter les skins des ordres que l'on a pas choisi ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

*salive*
Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'on peut récupérer du skin d'autres classes légères ?
C'est qui dans la guilde qui a un pantalon norn trop classe déjà ?

----------


## Guitou

Si tu parles d'armures norns les seules qui existent c'est les armures culturelles mais j'ai jamais vu de pantalon :
http://gw2armorgallery.com/norn-light.htm#cultural

----------


## Maximelene

> Ce qui veut donc dire que l'on peut utiliser cette technique pour porter les skins des ordres que l'on a pas choisi ?


Oui.

----------


## Wizi

Il faut préciser que cette technique ne marche pas pour porter les armures culturelles d'une autre race.

----------


## Charmide

Une asura avec le T3 cuir humain..  ::o:

----------


## Anita Spade

> C'est qui dans la guilde qui a un pantalon norn trop classe déjà ?


C'est moi, ma Norne envouteuse avec le pantalon culturel T1, réservé au gens qui viennent du froid jusqu'à présent.




> Si tu parles d'armures norns les seules qui existent c'est les armures culturelles mais j'ai jamais vu de pantalon :
> http://gw2armorgallery.com/norn-light.htm#cultural


C'est bien un pantalon mais avec de grandes lanières et une sorte de grande jupe sur le devant, très joli avec des teintures appropriées mais moche sur le screenshot.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> trop classe





> C'est moi

----------


## Anita Spade

> http://pondscienceinstitute.on-rev.c...t_Compute.jpeg



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYYF7UA52po

----------


## Guitou

Oue allez on a tous compris :

----------


## Skiant

> Ce qui veut donc dire que l'on peut utiliser cette technique pour porter les skins des ordres que l'on a pas choisi ?


Bon bah j'en ai une demi-molle maintenant. J'ai plus qu'à rush l'histoire perso avec un alt pour débloquer l'accès aux skins du Prieuré pour ma Nécro.  :Bave:

----------


## Maximelene

Héhé, c'est marrant comme ça motive à monter des rerolls quand on découvre ça  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

A ce propos, a partir de quel moment débloque-t-on les dits sets, s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Guitou

Je ne sais pas à quel moment les sets sont accessibles, sur le wiki ça dit qu'il faut rejoindre un ordre, donc j'ai envie de penser qu'il faut valider la quête perso lvl 40 (dans ces eaux là), celle qui active l'écusson de l'ordre sur la page de sélection des persos.

----------


## Anita Spade

> A ce propos, a partir de quel moment débloque-t-on les dits sets, s'il vous plait ?


Les dix-sept? 

A partir du moment où les ordres ne te considèrent plus comme un pouilleux mais comme un membre à part entière de leur communauté/secte/armée. 
Sinon les sets qu'ils vendent ne sont pas particulièrement bon marché 1po50 en moyenne la pièce d'armure, entre 3 et 5 po pour les armes et c'est du rare 80, mais je suppose qu'un joueur pve qui suit l'histoire perso, une fois arrivé au lvl 80 a forcément accès aux réquisitionneurs d'équipement.

----------


## Kiyo

Une petite astuce pour le puzzle jump de l'hivernel : pour passer les sucres d'orge, sautez d'abord puis avancez, ça permet de ne pas sauter trop loin.

----------


## Guitou

> A partir du moment où les ordres ne te considèrent plus comme un pouilleux mais comme un membre à part entière de leur communauté/secte/armée. 
> Sinon les sets qu'ils vendent ne sont pas particulièrement bon marché 1po50 en moyenne la pièce d'armure, entre 3 et 5 po pour les armes et c'est du rare 80, mais je suppose qu'un joueur pve qui suit l'histoire perso, une fois arrivé au lvl 80 a forcément accès aux réquisitionneurs d'équipement.


Les 9 sets (trois ordres fois trois types) sont tous à 8po88pa et toutes les armes une main sont à 3po60pa et les deux mains à 5po52pa.

Si tu as terminé l'histoire personnelle tu as accès aux armures (testé et approuvé), mais je pense qu'il suffit de faire partie de l'ordre (et donc d'avoir complété la quête lvl 39, celle avant les histoires avec le pacte et M. Landes Yves), je pourrais dire ça ce soir, mon guerrier est pas beaucoup plus loin que cette quête.

----------


## Maderone

Oui, il suffit de faire partie de l'ordre pour avoir accès aux armures, pas besoin de finir la quête perso.

----------


## Guitou

Bon j'ai poussé la quête perso plus loin que je le pensais, j'en suis à celle lvl 72, mais j'ai bien accès aux armures de mon ordre.

----------


## olih

Astuce, si vous voulez profiter des bonus McM (pour le craft par exemple)
Soyez certain d'être sur vizunah (ou autre) et pas en serveur de débordement.

----------


## Maderone

Si vous optimisez vous êtes un optimiseur. Et pour monter ses métiers rapidement, rien de mieux que d'aller à Rata Sum, qui propose un très court trajet entre les ateliers et les comptoirs pour récupérer les ressources ! Très pratique pour les riches qui n'ont pas le temps d'aller récolter et qui payent tout.

----------


## Guitou

Plus court que chez les sylvariis ?

----------


## Shei

Rah t'as l'seum ?!   ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Oui plus court, te suffit de tp pour accéder au comptoir vite fait puis de faire le reste en boost vitesse

----------


## Vaaahn

> Rah t'as l'seum ?!

----------


## Shei

> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...0hTCDEv5pm9C56


 :Emo:

----------


## Skiant

> Si vous optimisez vous êtes un optimiseur. Et pour monter ses métiers rapidement, rien de mieux que d'aller à Rata Sum, qui propose un très court trajet entre les ateliers et les comptoirs pour récupérer les ressources ! Très pratique pour les riches qui n'ont pas le temps d'aller récolter et qui payent tout.


Le promontoire est aussi pas mal du tout, avec deux TPs très proches mais à un étage différent. En prime, la banque est aussi très proche du comptoir.

----------


## Kiyo

Une petite astuce sans doute connue mais au cas où : il est possible de désactiver toutes les indications sur la map des panorama, point de compétences et sites remarquables qui sont vraiment sympa à chercher par soi même.

----------


## Maderone

Oui, c'est un petit "oeil" qui se trouve en bas à gauche quand on ouvre la map. On passe facilement à coté.

----------


## purEcontact

Vous n'êtes pas obligé d'avoir terminé le mode story pour accéder à un donjon en mode explo.
Il faut qu'au moins un membre du groupe l'ai terminé.

Ça parait obvious pour ceux qui farm comme des porcs, mais en fait, ça l'est pas.

----------


## Maderone

s'toi le porc...  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

Y'a pas mal de trucs marrants en vente aux marchants de karma & affiliés, utiles ou idiots, ce serait pas mal d'en faire l'inventaire ! 

Je commence par deux qu'on a trouvé récemment:

- Un marchand près d'un coeur des chutes de la Canopée (celui où il faut aider des asuras dans leurs expériences) vend des "pistolets expérimentaux de téléportation", arme environnementale qui une fois activé crée une entrée de TP à vos pieds, vous fait leap en avant d'une bonne distance et crée une sortie de TP là-bas. C'est marrant, et ça pourrait bien être utile dans un certain nombre de cas.

- Plusieurs vendeurs de coeur hyleks dans les marais de Lumillule vendent des potions qui vous confère une couleur particulière pendant 5m. C'est très classieux d'être orange ou bleu fluo, et ça marche en W3. Reste à déterminer si l'ennemi le voit.  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

Le plus utile est sans doute le spy kit vendu par kyra dans la zone à l'est de la citadelle.

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ash_Legion_Spy_Kit

10s d'invisibilité si vous ne bougez pas.

Utilité dans le fractal draguerre et dans le speedrun CoF également.

----------


## Nessou

Chaque donjon vous donne la possibilité (taux de loot faible) de loot deux recettes de colifichets exotiques 80. La recette comprend 200 tokens du donjon et un peu d'orichalque. Cela est un bon moyen de rentabiliser ses runs de donjons <70 voir même au dessus : sachez-le : les recettes d'arah permettent la création de colifichets robu\vita\puissance qui valent très cher. Donc avec un peu de chance, à vous la richesse, et bons donjons.

----------


## Bartinoob

Si vous comptez vous faire une guilde dont vous êtes le seul membre pour juste profiter du coffre, pensez à représenter cette guilde avant d'acheter les parchos de recommandation. Parce que ça ne donne pas un parchemin, mais directement les points d'influence à la guilde active à ce moment-là.

Mes po  :Emo:

----------


## dragou

> Si vous comptez vous faire une guilde dont vous êtes le seul membre pour juste profiter du coffre, pensez à représenter cette guilde avant d'acheter les parchos de recommandation. Parce que ça ne donne pas un parchemin, mais directement les points d'influence à la guilde active à ce moment-là.
> 
> Mes po


Si vous n'êtes pas préssés, pensez a vous log sur vos reroll avec représentation dans votre guilde individuelle chaque jour afin de gagner 10pts/perso

----------


## Yeuss

:haha:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ou à faire les donjons et les quêtes perso avec cette guilde.

Mais en tant qu'animatrice PvE, je vous déconseille fortement cette solution. A titre personnel, si vous finissez votre quête perso, vous gagnez 1400 points d'influence. Il ne vous reste donc "que" 1100 points à acheter, soit 2po 20 pa.
Et encore, pour avoir accès à un coffre où tout ce qui est lié ne peut être rangé.
Alors qu'en représentant notre belle guilde en permanence, vous permettez l'accumulation des mêmes points qui paieront les balises en RvR ou les bonus à la récolte en PvE. 
Imaginez la désorganisation si tous les CPC se mettaient à garder pour eux leur points d'influence !  ::o: 
Pensez Coin, pensez CPC !

Et Bartinoob, s'il le faut je t’emmène dans deux donjons type Asca ou Cita et en une heure, tu les retrouves tes po.

----------


## Vaaahn

> ... Et encore, pour avoir accès à un coffre où tout ce qui est lié ne peut être rangé ...
> ... vous permettez l'accumulation des mêmes points qui paieront les *balisTes (, chariots, golems, trébuchets, golems, catapultes, golems ...)* en RvR ou les bonus à la récolte en PvE ...


Fixed  ::ninja:: 
Sinon oui la guilde perso je me suis bien fait eu ... ça restreint considérablement le nombre d'item stockable ...  ::|: 

Sinon un gros +1 pour ton post!

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je suis également d'accord avec Lee Tchi, avoir une banque de guile "perso" (dans mon cas je la partage avec un pote), c'est très pratique pour avoir un peu de place à "pas cher", mais par contre je fait attention à changer le guilde que je représente à chaque fois (rester en CPC tant que je n'ai pas besoin d'accéder à "ma banque").

Les bonus payé avec l'influence CPC j'en profite, donc je fait profiter la guilde de l'influence que je gagne.

----------


## Guitou

Bah c'est pratique quand même.
J'y stocke tous les sigils et runes, les surplus d'ingrédients, etc.

Pour 5po ça va. Surtout vu le coût en PO pour ajouter un slot de banque (600 gemmes je crois, donc ~12POs).

Et puis de toutes façons faire un donjon sans le chan guilde c'est IM-PEN-SA-BLEU. Genre hier Arah ça aurait été beaucoup moins drôle.  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Ou à faire les donjons et les quêtes perso avec cette guilde.
> 
> Mais en tant qu'animatrice PvE, je vous déconseille fortement cette solution. A titre personnel, si vous finissez votre quête perso, vous gagnez 1400 points d'influence. Il ne vous reste donc "que" 1100 points à acheter, soit 2po 20 pa.
> Et encore, pour avoir accès à un coffre où tout ce qui est lié ne peut être rangé.
> Alors qu'en représentant notre belle guilde en permanence, vous permettez l'accumulation des mêmes points qui paieront les balises en RvR ou les bonus à la récolte en PvE. 
> Imaginez la désorganisation si tous les CPC se mettaient à garder pour eux leur points d'influence ! 
> Pensez Coin, pensez CPC !
> 
> Et Bartinoob, s'il le faut je t’emmène dans deux donjons type Asca ou Cita et en une heure, tu les retrouves tes po.


Je plussoie et c'est pour ca que je disais avec les rerolls.
A part quelques personnes ,je pense que beaucoup ne vont pas chaque jour sur chacun de leur perso donc c'est carrément une perte d'influence.
Je me mets 50pts d'influence chaque jour (j'ai 6 persos) donc ca suit son rythme ^^

Et toujours essayer de grouper a 5 d'une meme guilde en donjon, ca fait 20pts/perso au lieu de 10

----------


## Maderone

J'ai trouvé : 

The game checks once every 24 hours for members who have logged on and represented the guild during the previous 24 hours.

    10 Influence per member for the first 20 members.
    5 Influence per member from 20 to 50 members.
    1 Influence per each additional member. 

Vous parlez de ça ? Ou d'autre chose ? 
Parce que ça parle bien de "membre" et pas de perso.

----------


## dragou

Oui je parle bien de ça, mais je peux t'affirmer que ça marche sur chaque personnage.

----------


## Vroum

La guilde perso ne sert pas que pour le coffre : on peut accéder au +5 supply pour le WvW ou se faire ses propres bannières (celle de karma c'est 50 pts d'influence donc quasi rien) par exemple.  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

Moi j'ai créé 2 guildes, une pour la banque (que je n'ai pas encore, plus que 1000 points) et l'autre dans laquelle j'exploitais mes potes pour avoir bannières et autres bonus.  :B): 
Sauf que ces raclures se sont trouvés d'autres guildes et ne représentent plus la mienne...

Sinon, même si les objets liés ne sont pas entreposable, rien pour les conneries genre toniques c'est pratique. (Ça va me libérer 20 slots perso.)

----------


## Bartinoob

La même. J'ai une mule qui croule sous le bordel et j'attaque mon cinquième stack de 250 mithril là  ::lol:: 

Mais je savais pas pour les 10 influence par perso, je testerai dès demain. Après, c'est sûr que c'est pas vraiment la guilde que je vais représenter en permanence, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir voir le chat cpc, y a parfois des perles.

----------


## Maderone

Hum, et tu vas en faire quoi de tous ces stacks ?

----------


## Snydlock

Pour ceux qui trouvent que 4pa l'outil orichalque _"c'est cher"_ (et je les comprends) sachez qu'on peut les obtenir avec du karma chez des marchants bien précis.
(Je laisse en anglais, la flemme de trad.)

Pour la pioche : _Lionguard Demolitionist Varrv after completing his dynamic event in the Ember Passage._  (Crique de Sud-Soleil)

Pour la hache : _Tactician Almonia at Penitent Camp in Cursed Shore._ (Rivage Maudit)

Et pour la faux : _Lightbringer Ives in Caer Shadowfain._ (Rivage Maudit)

----------


## dragou

Petit ajout pour la pioche :

vous devez faire son évènement dynamique et vous pourrez lui acheter les dites pioches pendant 1minutes. Ne traînez donc pas!!!!!

----------


## Korbeil

> Petit ajout pour la pioche :
> 
> vous devez faire son évènement dynamique et vous pourrez lui acheter les dites pioches pendant 1minutes. Ne traînez donc pas!!!!!


J'ai acheté 6 pioches d'un coup  :Cigare:

----------


## Bartinoob

> Hum, et tu vas en faire quoi de tous ces stacks ?


A la base, pour finir de monter mes métiers. Maintenant, je commence à me poser la question, c'est vrai  ::P:

----------


## billybones

transmuter tout ça en orichalque ?

----------


## dragou

> J'ai acheté 6 pioches d'un coup


j'en ai pris 40  :;): 


Pour les stacks de mithril, ca vaut vraiment pas le coup actuellement de transformer en ori, vu les prix respectifs ....

----------


## Bartinoob

Le transmuter permet d'en obtenir au maximum 50. La dernière fois que j'ai regardé, sur l'hv 1 ori = 5-6 mithrils donc ça vaut pas trop la peine pour le moment. Faudrait que je vende tout en fait, j'vais être riche  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

mit : 48 -52
ori : 209 - 213

donc environ 4/1

----------


## Charmide

Le mithril a eu un pic à 80+pc, j'ai tout vendu à ce moment là  ::lol::

----------


## Zepolak

> Oui je parle bien de ça, mais je peux t'affirmer que ça marche sur chaque personnage.


Tu fais quoi pour que ça marche ?

Parce que j'ai déjà représenté ma guilde a différente reprise depuis bien deux semaines, et la dernière fois que j'ai eu 10, ben, c'était y a 2 semaines.

(Ou alors ça check où tu as passé la majorité de ton temps mais dans ce cas, ce sera CPC manière.)

----------


## dragou

> Tu fais quoi pour que ça marche ?
> 
> Parce que j'ai déjà représenté ma guilde a différente reprise depuis bien deux semaines, et la dernière fois que j'ai eu 10, ben, c'était y a 2 semaines.
> 
> (Ou alors ça check où tu as passé la majorité de ton temps mais dans ce cas, ce sera CPC manière.)


Je pense que tu dois représenter la même guilde pendant les 24h, que tu sois hors ligne ou en ligne, et vu que je le fais avec des rerolls que je ne joue pas, je les laisse représenter ma propre guilde.

La doit être l'astuce...

----------


## Vaaahn

Appuyer sur alt+entrée permet de switch rapidement entre le plein écran et le fenêtré (je sens que ça va me changer la vie ça  :;): )

----------


## Arkane Derian

Le mode plein écran fenêtré est votre ami pour tout ceux qui ont toujours plein de soft lancés (fraps, mumble...) et qui ne sont pas en multi écran. Visuellement c'est exactement la même chose que du plein écran, mais techniquement vous êtes en fenêtré donc ça vous permet de changer de processus très facilement.

----------


## Maximelene

En mode fenêtré plein écran, le jeu est aussi affecté par flux. Ca n'a aucun rapport direct avec GW2, mais ça roxxe alors j'en parle.

F.lux est un tout petit logiciel qui, lancé en tache de fond, modifie de lui-même la luminosité de votre écran en fonction de l'heure. Ainsi, une fois le soleil couché, votre écran devient moins lumineux (il jaunit un peu, c'est marrant), ce qui évite de vous détruire les yeux en fixant un écran qui flashe alors que la lumière autour de vous a baissé (oui, même si vous avez des lumières allumées).

Ça a l'air de rien, mais après un peu d'utilisation on ressent vraiment la différence, et je ne peux que conseiller à *tout le monde* de l'utiliser. Ça devrait même être inclus dans Windows.

Par contre, vous étonnez pas si vous trouvez ça à vomir à la première utilisation, c'est normal. Dès le lendemain je m'étais habitué, et après un petit temps d'adaptation on ne s'en rend même plus compte (on peut régler afin que le changement de luminosité se fasse sur une heure, c'est donc discret).

Oh, et comme j'ai vu la question : non, ça n'influe pas sur vos captures d'écran, et vous pouvez le désactiver d'un clic provisoirement si vous avez besoin de couleurs "fiables".

Téléchargez F.lux !!!

----------


## Maderone

Petite nature  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

*Installe un projecteur de phare balançant toute sa lumière dans la tronche de Maderone*

T'as mal aux yeux ? P'tite nature va !!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il fait partie du Club des Petits Poneys aux yeux sensibles, donc il te troll.
Ne lui offre pas un bronzage gratuit pour rien.
Ça fait quelques années que j'utilise F.lux et je ne m'en passerai pour rien au monde !

----------


## Hasunay

Pareil j'utilise flux depuis des lustres et il restera sur mon pc encore pendant longtemps.

----------


## Charmide

Je l'ai utilisé pendant plusieurs années, mais j'en avais marre d'avoir l'air idiot à chaque fois que je me demandais pourquoi mon écran était tout jaune, donc je l'ai viré.
Ne l'installez pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Voilà, donc si vous êtes intellectuellement limité, effectivement, passez votre chemin  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ah donc, ça rend l'écran jaune... ? 
Y'a pas moyen juste d’atténuer la lumière ?

Bon bon, OKAY, je vais essayer.

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, ça le rend jaune parce que le but est de rendre les couleurs plus chaude pour s'adapter à la luminosité de la pièce elle-même (qui, une fois les lumières artificielles allumées, est jaune).

Et tu t'y habitues vite, au point que là je me demandais s'il était actif ou non (et en le désactivant, j'ai bien vu que oui).

----------


## Guitou

Et il faut une webcam pour que ça marche votre f.lux ?

----------


## Maderone

Je crois pas... ça marche tout seul pour moi.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et il faut une webcam pour que ça marche votre f.lux ?


Non, en fait tu renseignes ta latitude et longitude (t'as un petit outil pour ça, c'est très simple, tu te localise juste sur Google Maps) et donc il sait à quel heure le soleil se couche et se lève  :;):

----------


## Couillu

C'est chelou quand même ton F.lux, mon écran me parait rose...

----------


## Guitou

> Non, en fait tu renseignes ta latitude et longitude (t'as un petit outil pour ça, c'est très simple, tu te localise juste sur Google Maps) et donc il sait à quel heure le soleil se couche et se lève


Aaaah, donc pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ferme les volets parce que le soleil ça fait chier, c'est inutile.

----------


## Deusmars

Si vous êtes proches de vos petites pièces de cuivre, sachez que chaque trophée recyclable a une probabilité fixe de donner tel ou tel matériau dans un nombre donné (défini pour chaque trophée). Ça ne sert donc à rien de les recycler avec un Kit Basic, préférez lui le Kit Rudimentaire vous faisant alors faire une économie de 1.4 pc par utilisation !  ::o:  (ainsi que le non gaspillage d'une charge de kit basic  :;): ).

Bon vent sur le chemin de la fortune !  ::lol::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai rien compris.

----------


## Deusmars

... ::cry:: ...
Le kit basique donne 10% de chance d'obtenir un matériau du tier supérieur par rapport à la catégorie à laquelle appartient l'objet que tu recycles. Cette mécanique ne s'applique pas aux "Trophées recyclables". Par exemple, "Torn Rag", que tu utilises un kit rudimentaire ou basique ne changera pas ta probabilité d'obtenir 1-3 chute de lin plutôt que 1-3 chute de soie. Il vaut mieux donc recycler tes trophées avec le kit rudimentaire plutôt que le basique.

Pas sûr que ce soit mieux...  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Bien mieux, si  ::P:

----------


## dragou

Quelques petites indications sur les lauriers, en prévision des questions :

Vous allez acquérir 1 laurier par quotidien pve, 10 lauriers pour le mensuel.

Le mensuel de janvier ne donnera pas de laurier, donc n'essayez pas outre mesure de le faire.
(le succes combo du quotidien a été retiré car il fonctionnait mal).

----------


## Maderone

> Le mensuel de janvier ne donnera pas de laurier, donc n'essayez pas outre mesure de le faire.


T'auras rien Tatsu ! RIEN !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> T'auras rien Tatsu ! RIEN !


 ::'(: 
_*va essayer d'arrêter de penser à sa loose*_

----------


## Maderone

Non mais je parlais pas de toi =(
*caline Lytchi*
Tu verras, un jour ta chance te reviendra !

----------


## Vaaahn

> (le succes combo du quotidien a été retiré car il fonctionnait mal).


Sans déconner  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah non, il ne fonctionnait pas mal, c'était juste super compliqué de comprendre comment faire pour activer le bousin avec les explications pouraves.
Nuance.

----------


## Maximelene

Sauf qu'il était pas censé fonctionner comme ça, normalement il aurait du être relativement simple à faire, mais là il était visiblement buggué.

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le succès journalier : si vous voulez faire rapidement *les esquives*, et si vous ne faite pas de donjons (qui en général permettent de bien remplir pas mal de cases du journalier), aller devant la citadelle des flammes chercher *les mobs avec un lance flamme intégré* (j'ai plus leur nom en tête).
Une roulade, c'est environ 7-8 esquives d'un coup !!!

----------


## mikelion

Pour le succès journalier, je vais en mcm le matin de 7h30 à 8 heures environ. J'arrive toujours à le faire en jouant normalement, c'est à dire en capturant les camps et les tours, en tuant du dolyak (événement), des charrs vétérans (vétérant, événement). Il y a assez de mobs différents sur le chemin pour la variété des ennemis. Pour la récolte, il y a ce qui faut sur les maps sur cbe pour des matériaux un peu plus rare). Quand au craft de 10 objets, crafter 10 fois le même objet basique fonctionne.
Il y a aussi les esquives, vous pouvez foncer sur un bus adverse, enfin le matin c'est un peu plus dur ces temps-ci, quand on regarde la couleur du monde, c'est tout vert.
Pour le rez, si personne ne meurt autour de vous, allez faire un tour du côté des zones pnj à cap (holyeks, ogres...).

----------


## Guitou

J'sais pas... Voir "le matin de 7h30 à 8h" et "jouer normalement" ensemble, c'est pas très compatible.  ::P:  En vrai ça marche à toute heure.

Enfin avant le patch le RvR c'était le bon plan pour la quotidienne, maintenant il faut aller voir ailleurs pour certains succès. :/

----------


## dragou

Petit autre tips si vous arrivez pas à faire le 10 rally (soigner un allier).
Si vous êtes 2 et n'avez que quelques minutes et que les pnj ne meurent pas, foncez dans cita c1, allez vers l'ouest et vous y verrez de la lave. Suffit que l'un se foute dedans et que l'autre le rez.
C'est débile mais si vous avez que 2-3min, ca peut sauver le quotidien ^^

Si pas idem, je fais mon quotidien en 3W

----------


## Vaaahn

Si je ne m'abuse, il y a un cooldown pour rez une deuxième fois la même personne ...

----------


## Vroum

Un bon coin pour les rez, la vista en dessous de fort trinité.
http://gw2.mmorpg-life.com/vista-169/32172/

J'avais fini mon guérisseur de combat là-bas à l'époque.  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Un bon coin pour les rez, la vista en dessous de fort trinité.
> http://gw2.mmorpg-life.com/vista-169/32172/
> 
> J'avais fini mon guérisseur de combat là-bas à l'époque.


Si pas il ya aussi dans les pleines d'ashford (je pense), l'endroit ou il y a les armes de siège fantomes. On peut y rez direct les 10 pnj ^^

----------


## Hasunay

Vraiment casse-couille les nouveaux events depuis leurs apparitions j'ai toujours eu le soigneur ... c'est le plus chiant et le plus long à faire par contre l'avantage c'est qu'il y a de moins en moins de pnj mort et que dès qu'un mec crève en combat y a 10 personnes qui courent vers son cadavre :D

----------


## Tygra

Le réacteur, zone de départ Asura : plus de PNJs morts que vous pouvez en espérer !

----------


## mikelion

Vous pouvez aussi suivre Mikelion lors d'un jumping puzzle, il tombe tout le temps, rez quotidien pour toute la guilde garanti.

----------


## Hasunay

Euh ... C'est normal que tu parles de toi à la troisième personne ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha

----------


## MeThoD BoX

Zone Orr avec la bannière du guerrier et un camp attaqué c'est nickel pour le succès de rez.

----------


## Tynril

Astuce danse: si vous souhaitez faire des emotes de façon synchronisée avec plusieurs personnes, vous pouvez faire */emote ** plus ou moins en même temps, et dans les cinq secondes, l'emote se déclenchera pour tous les personnages précisément en même temps.

----------


## tibere

::lol::  vous allez dire elle tombe de la dernière pluie celle là, mais j'ai remarqué que quand on se groupe sur un event, on loot plus que si on solote le même event.... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kayato

> vous allez dire elle tombe de la dernière pluie celle là, mais j'ai remarqué que quand on se groupe sur un event, on loot plus que si on solote le même event....


C'est vérifié ça ? Car j'en ai vraiment pas l'impression.

----------


## Maderone

Vérifié, je ne sais pas. Par contre c'est très très flagrant. 
Il te suffit d'aller à Orr, tu test un event seul puis en groupe, le loot est multiplié par 2 ou 3. 
J'ai une théorie sur le sujet suite à mes expériences. Je pense que c'est par rapport au tag de mob. 
Quand on est seul il faut infliger assez de dégat au mob pour le tag, mettons 20% de sa vie. Alors que quand on est en groupe, il suffit que le groupe inflige 19% de la vie du mob, et que l'on en inflige 1% pour avoir le tag du mob. Ce qui fait que tous les dégât de nos AoE qui n'infligeaient pas assez pour tager le mob quand on était seul, sont maintenant suffisant quand on est en groupe. 

Je sais pas si c'est clair. En tout cas, que ça soit comme ça que ça marche ou non. N'hésitez vraiment pas à vous grouper, parce que oui, ça loot beaucoup mieux en groupe et ça ne coute rien de toute façon.

----------


## Guitou

Sans parler de loot d'exo ou de trucs qui se vendent en PO, je loot plus souvent (mais que des objets gris  ::P: ) en groupe que seul.
C'est flagrant avec mon gardien qui finit son up 80 à Orr, il fait moins de dégâts que mes autres persos et loot assez peu (il fait juste assez de dégâts pour tag les mobs et avoir la récompense OR des events). Du coup j'invite des gens "au pif" (je vise plus facilement les spé aoe genre élém, j'suis pas fou) dans les events.

----------


## Hasunay

J'ai eu aussi cette impression pendant la séance leveling de ce weekend, j'ai looté du jaune/vert/bleu par paquet de douze !

----------


## tibere

> C'est vérifié ça ? Car j'en ai vraiment pas l'impression.


Pas de manière très poussée et puis comment le vérifier autrement ? ...C'est une _impression_ née en répétant un event sur un même endroit, de manière régulière, avec les mêmes stat de découverte magie, solo ou en groupe.
Disons que je remarque que mon sac s’emplit plus vite en groupe.

Théorie bancale à partager, à vérifier, à contrecarrer ^^

----------


## Guitou

Bancale ? Non.
C'est logique., tu tag plus facilement les mobs en groupe, du coup tu as plus de chance de looter, et donc de looter des bonnes choses.

----------


## Vaaahn

Faites un test sur un event donné avec des gens ensemble et groupé, puis avec des gens (les mêmes hein) ensemble mais pas groupé.
Vous tagguerez à peu près les mêmes choses (même nombre, même classes, même mobs), reste à voir si ça loot plus ... ou pas  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Ce soir je farm encore le poste isolé pour passer mon 80, je vais tenter de grouper pour comparer à hier. En 2h30 hier environ 2po et 9 teintures.

----------


## Guitou

C'est quoi le poste isolé ?

----------


## Kayato

Le départ d'une chaine d'event dans le detroit de la devastation, plus d'info ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...e-au-levelling

----------


## Yeuss

Les events s'adaptent en fonction du nombre de personnes présentes; à partir de 2 personnes sur l'event, plus de monstres apparaissent, donc plus de cible, plus de loot. Vous voudriez dire que les mobs donnent aussi plus facilement du butin?

----------


## Guitou

Non mais qu'en groupe tu tag plus facilement les mobs. Plus de mob taggés = plus de chance de loot.

Mettons qu'il faut faire 20% de dégâts au mob pour le tag (la vraie valeur on la connait pas), avec un groupe les dégâts de tout le groupe sont ajoutés pour atteindre ces 20%, si quelqu'un se contente de faire 1% et le reste 19%, ça passe.
Alors que seul si tu fais 1%, tu tageras pas le mob et donc aucune chance de looter quelque chose.

Bon forcément c'est qu'une théorie, mais je la trouve crédible.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je vois juste pas en quoi le fait d'être groupé fait qu'on tag plus facilement les mobs.
Etre ensemble au même endroit devrait être suffisant non?  ::o: tezmoidundoute:

----------


## Thorkel

> Je vois juste pas en quoi le fait d'être groupé fait qu'on tag plus facilement les mobs.
> Etre ensemble au même endroit devrait être suffisant non? tezmoidundoute:


:hahafailsmiley:

En effet, pas besoin d'être groupé.

----------


## Gordor

je ne vois pas ce que vous ne comprenez pas, l'explication de guitou est clair.
Pour tagger un mob (pour qu'il soit compté comme un mob lootable pas vous), il faut lui faire des dégats minimum. En dessous, il ne sera pas lootable
Pour faire ces dégats mini, c'est plus facile de les faire en groupe que tout seul puisque c'est les dégats du groupe qui compte

Simple

----------


## Guitou

Merci.  :;): 
Après ça n'est qu'une théorie, mais je la trouve plausible.

----------


## Xyan

Je confirme la theorie, seul sur des mobs 10+ j'arrive pas a tag, en groupe, juste de les toucher, ca suffisait.

----------


## tibere

> Je confirme la théorie, seul sur des mobs 10+ j'arrive pas a tag, en groupe, juste de les toucher, ca suffisait.


encore faut il que le groupe soit bien groupé , qu'il tape tous au même endroit...dans l event  de départ détroit de la dévastation, y'a deux cotés d'arrivage, + le milieu avec les vers revenant à la con ...si le groupe  n'est pas coordonné, et va, qui d'un coté, qui de l'autre, ça loot pas et ça équivaut à être seul.....

tite question ::P:  : Pour la constitution du groupe, quelles sont, selon vous, les professions avec qui il est le plus judicieux de s'acoquiner ?

----------


## BigGift

Pour ma part je pars souvent avec elementaliste, rodeur et gardien, ça aoe pas mal.

Sinon je confirme selon mon experience perso, etre en groupe ça augmente significativement le taux de drop, par contre il faut, notamment dans l'event du poste comme dit juste au dessus, rester groupés, sinon ça revient à être seul.

----------


## Kayato

Pour tag le necro reste l'un des plus avantagé.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Sinon je confirme selon mon experience perso, etre en groupe ça augmente significativement le taux de drop


Attention à ne pas tout mélanger. Que tu droppes plus de choses dans le même laps de temps en groupe, ok (plus de joueurs pour taper les mobs qui tombent donc plus vite et plus de facilité à tagguer si la théorie de Guitou est vraie). Par contre il n'y aucune preuve (et à titre personnel je doute d'ailleurs que ce soit le cas) que le fait d'être en groupe augmente le taux de drop (c'est à dire les chances qu'un mob drop quelque chose).

Tu remplis plus vite ton sac en groupe, mais rien ne dit qu'il ne serait pas tout aussi rempli en solo si tu tuais autant de mobs.

----------


## BigGift

oui pas faux je n'avais pas pensé a ça, donc la théorie qui serait la plus juste serait, qu’être en groupe augmente le nombre de mobs tués et donc les chances de drop, je tiens le truc?

----------


## Vaaahn

> je ne vois pas ce que vous ne comprenez pas, l'explication de guitou est clair.
> Pour tagger un mob (pour qu'il soit compté comme un mob lootable pas vous), il faut lui faire des dégats minimum. En dessous, il ne sera pas lootable
> Pour faire ces dégats mini, c'est plus facile de les faire en groupe que tout seul puisque c'est les dégats du groupe qui compte
> 
> Simple


Comme dit Arkane : Attention!

Est ce que tu loot plus parce que :
Vous êtes groupé et ce sont les dégats de groupe qui sont comptés? (perso, comme Arkane, j'en doute beaucoup)Ou vous êtes juste plus nombreux (groupés ou pas groupés) donc les évents s'adaptent en population de mobs => plus de mobs =>plus de loot? (ce qui me parait le plus probable)
Aller faire du PvE à plusieurs on loot mieux => oui c'est sûr, pour la raison que j'ai évoqué au dessus.
Mais que le fait même d'être groupé par 5 augmente le loot => non je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu que ça change la donne.

Après si on se trompe, comme j'ai dit, essayez de faire 2 fois le même event avec le même nombre de canards (à trouver un évent ou les pu vous laissent tranquille), une fois tous groupé, une fois non groupé, et dites moi si vous voyez une différence sensible.
Si vous me montrez que j'ai faux, ce serait une information à communiquer à tous les CPC.
Sinon ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kayato

De toute façon : "Dans le doute, tu groupes".

----------


## Arkane Derian

Prenons un exemple. Disons que tu fais partis d'un groupe de 5 joueurs et que vous tuez 100 mobs en trente minutes. A la fin tu ouvres ton sac et tu vois que tu as obtenu 30 objets (peu importe lesquels et leur rareté). A mon avis, si tu avais tué ces 100 mobs tout seul, tu aurais obtenu les mêmes 30 objets, mais tu aurais sans doute mis 2 heures.

Normalement, dans Guild Wars 2 ton loot est dissocié des autres joueurs, qu'ils soient dans ton groupe ou pas.

Je sais que j'ai déjà entendu des joueurs affirmer l'inverse d'après leurs impressions (d'après eux, dans notre exemple, en groupe ils auraient looté 40 objets), mais c'est très très difficile à vérifier concrètement du fait que le taux de loot n'est pas fixe au fil du temps.

----------


## Vaaahn

> De toute façon : "Dans le doute, tu groupes".


J'espère que tu fais ça que pour GW2  ::ninja::

----------


## BigGift

Je viens de tester, sur la chaine d'event du poste (proteger le poste et accompagner les gugus jusqu'a tel endroit) seul, en groupe et re-seul, en groupe les drop sont plus importants, clairement, pourtant je marque le même nombre de mobs, donc je pense, je dis bien que c'est ce que j'en déduis, le drop rate dépend du nombre de mobs tués, et être en groupe ça donnerai :

drop rate = mobs tués (marqués?) perso + mobs tués par le groupe

----------


## Guitou

> Je viens de tester, sur la chaine d'event du poste (proteger le poste et accompagner les gugus jusqu'a tel endroit) seul, en groupe et re-seul, en groupe les drop sont plus importants, clairement, pourtant je marque le même nombre de mobs, donc je pense, je dis bien que c'est ce que j'en déduis, le drop rate dépend du nombre de mobs tués, et être en groupe ça donnerai :
> 
> drop rate = mobs tués (marqués?) perso + mobs tués par le groupe


Peu importe de qui tue le mobs qu'on soit en solo ou en groupe, l'important c'est de le tagger (de lui faire suffisamment de dégâts).

Par contre il semblerait (c'est là la théorie) que les dégât d'un groupe soient mit en commun, peu importe que tu en fasses peu (mais il faudra en faire tout de même) si le reste de ton groupe en fait assez, le mob sera taggé pour le compte du groupe et tout ceux qui auront participé au combat sur ce mob auront une chance de looter quelque chose.
Du coup même en groupe l'utilisation d'aoe est largement conseillée.

Par contre en réfléchissant à tout ça on peut se demander où est le palier entre le tag et le non tag d'un mob. Si de base (chiffre arbitraire juste pour l'exemple) on doit faire 10% de dégâts à un mob pour espérer le looter, que se passe-t-il si 11 personnes lui font toutes 9.1% de dégâts ? Personne ne loote ?


*Et n'oubliez pas qu'on parle d'aléatoire, donc en théorie pour comparer les loots en solo et en groupe il faudrait tuer un nombre équivalent et infini de mobs.*

----------


## Arkane Derian

> en théorie pour comparer les loots en solo et en groupe il faudrait tuer un nombre équivalent et infini de mobs.


This. C'est ce que beaucoup de gens oublient. 

Le test que tu as fais, BigGift, ne permet pas de tirer de conclusion générale. Je l'avais déjà expliqué l'année dernière mais je vais réitérer ma comparaison avec l'échelle.

Le loot dans GW2 (et dans beaucoup de MMO) peut être assimilé à une échelle. Tu commences en bas ce qui correspond au fait de ne rien dropper sur le prochain mob que tu tues. Au fur et à mesure que tu joues, tu montes les barreaux de cette échelle. Au premier barreau tu vas dropper un objet gris (les trophées que tu ne peux que revendre au marchand). Au second un blanc, au troisième un bleu, etc. Au dernier barreau, c'est un rare. Une fois que tu as atteins ce barreau, tu redescends tout en bas, et c'est reparti pour un tour. Après tu as plein de subtilités qui viennent s'ajouter : les paramètres exacts qui te font monter l'échelle sont très souvent inconnus (nombres d'heures de jeu ? De mobs tués ? d'XP gagnée ? un mélange de tout ça ?), il peut y avoir des échelles différentes pour chaque type d'objets (l'équipement, les teintures, les matériaux de crafts...), tu peux avoir des échelles dans les échelles (par obtenir un exotique par exemple, il faut arriver plusieurs fois en haut de l'échelle)...

Cette comparaison est très grossière mais l'idée est là. Au fil du temps la quantité d'objets et leur rareté varient. Pour pouvoir tirer la conclusion que tu as donné, il faudrait, comme vient de le rappeler Guitou, que tu joues uniquement en solo pendant des semaines en prenant bien soin de noter tous les mobs que tu tues et tous les objets qu'ils te lâchent. Puis refaire exactement la même chose en groupe.

Dans le test que tu as fais, tu étais simplement à des barreaux différents sur l'échelle tu peux donc pas dire si c'est le fait d'être en groupe ou non qui est responsable de ta quantité/qualité de loots obtenus.

----------


## GudulePremier

> Le loot dans GW2 (et dans beaucoup de MMO) peut être assimilé à une échelle. Tu commences en bas ce qui correspond au fait de ne rien dropper sur le prochain mob que tu tues. Au fur et à mesure que tu joues, tu montes les barreaux de cette échelle. Au premier barreau tu vas dropper un objet gris (les trophées que tu ne peux que revendre au marchand). Au second un blanc, au troisième un bleu, etc. Au dernier barreau, c'est un rare. Une fois que tu as atteins ce barreau, tu redescends tout en bas, et c'est reparti pour un tour. Après tu as plein de subtilités qui viennent s'ajouter : les paramètres exacts qui te font monter l'échelle sont très souvent inconnus (nombres d'heures de jeu ? De mobs tués ? d'XP gagnée ? un mélange de tout ça ?), il peut y avoir des échelles différentes pour chaque type d'objets (l'équipement, les teintures, les matériaux de crafts...), tu peux avoir des échelles dans les échelles (par obtenir un exotique par exemple, il faut arriver plusieurs fois en haut de l'échelle)...


Tu a des sources la dessus? Car dans ma vision des choses c'était un random lors de l'ouverture du sac sur la table de loot du mob comme dans d'autres jeux.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Tu a des sources la dessus? Car dans ma vision des choses c'était un random lors de l'ouverture du sac sur la table de loot du mob comme dans d'autres jeux.


Je n'ai pas de source vérifiable par tous. C'est une combinaison de discussion avec des gens qui s'occupaient de ça (et qui m'ont eux même fait cette comparaison) et de vérification IG (sur GW1, Lotro et GW 2). Mais ce que je décris n'est pas incompatible avec les tables de loot. Au contraire même, c'est tout à fait complémentaire. Le système d'échelle s'applique au joueur, la table de loot au mob. Chaque type de mobs a effectivement une table de loot qui lui est propre, mais pour savoir ce que tu vas obtenir dans cette table de loot, ce n'est pas du random. C'est le système d'échelle qui s'applique. Mais de toute façon, il y a tellement de paramètres qui peuvent entrer en compte que ça peut facilement passer pour du random.

Les vrais calculs de random ne sont en général appliqués que sur des objets très très rares (les précurseurs dans GW 2 par exemple)

Pour ceux qui s'intéressent à ce genre de chose, vous pouvez "observer" le phénomène si vous y prêtez attention, mais il faut jouer beaucoup sinon ça se dilue dans le temps et ça devient compliqué à voir. Les objets sur lesquels c'est le plus facile à noter sont les teintures, les insignes de 3W ou les ectos recyclés. Si vous regardez bien, vous verrez ce phénomène. Vous restez un long moment sans en obtenir puis vous allez en obtenir plusieurs sur un très court laps de temps avant de ne plus en avoir de nouveau et bis repetita.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je n'ai jamais cherché à étudier cette histoire de loot, mais ce qu'explique Arcane sur le niveau de loot qui monte puis redescend est effectivement bien plus logique car si on était dans le pur aléatoire, tu pourrai jouer 1000h de jeu sans jamais droper autre chose que de la mer** pour peu que l'aléatoire soit contre toi.

----------


## Guitou

Oui un vrai système aléatoire (outre le fait que ça n'existe pas en informatique) pourrait, ironiquement, être inéquitable (le mouleux qui s'en met pleins les fouilles et l'autre qui drop rien).
Donc il y a de l'aléatoire mais pondéré par des paramètres que l'on ignore.

----------


## BigGift

ok, donc ça expliquerait le fait que les gros joueurs aient toujours beaucoup plus de chance dans les drop, mauvais souvenir d'un guildeux qui dropait la lame fantomatique une fois sur 10 dans l'uv... et moi je dropais des marteaux mursaat non dégats max...

----------


## Vaaahn

Farmer plus pour looter plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Farmer plus pour looter plus

----------


## dragou

Petit up pour une demande de confirmation.

Si je joue avec 2 armes à 1main et que j'utilise des signet de "stack" différents, ceux-ci vont se cumuler ou non?
(je sais que si c'est identique c'est non, donc la logique veuille que ce soit oui mais bon ^^).

Et autre, si je mets 2x le sigil of force, ils s’additionnent ou non?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Eh bah c'est non, et y'a plein de subtilité comme ça.

Je te recommande la lecture des notes de fin de page de cet article :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Sigil

Au besoin si tu galères avec l'anglais demande moi de traduire.

----------


## dragou

> Eh bah c'est non, et y'a plein de subtilité comme ça.
> 
> Je te recommande la lecture des notes de fin de page de cet article :
> http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Sigil
> 
> Au besoin si tu galères avec l'anglais demande moi de traduire.


Ha nice, j'apprends 2-3 trucs intéressants.
Mais ca répond pas au cas des 2 sigil de force, qui doivent en théorie se cumuler...

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ha nice, j'apprends 2-3 trucs intéressants.
> Mais ca répond pas au cas des 2 sigil de force, qui doivent en théorie se cumuler...


Normalement oui deux signets de force doivent se cumuler, puisqu'il n'y a aucune exception écrite à ce sujet.

----------


## Maderone

Euh je ne me souviens plus exactement comment ça marche, mais je ne pense pas que ça se cumule. 
Ça serait un peu fumé, vous croyez pas ?
Et puis suffit de voir des builds tout fait, vous n'avez jamais deux sigil identique sur le même set d'arme.

----------


## Nessou

Ça se cumule pas, heureusement.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Oui un vrai système aléatoire (outre le fait que ça n'existe pas en informatique) pourrait, ironiquement, être inéquitable (le mouleux qui s'en met pleins les fouilles et l'autre qui drop rien).
> Donc il y a de l'aléatoire mais pondéré par des paramètres que l'on ignore.


C'est vrai qu'en informatique, on ne sait pas générer des nombres aléatoires... Par contre on sait approcher une distribution uniforme pour une graine donnée à une fonction génératrice pseudo-aléatoire. Ce qui serait intéressant de déterminer : combien de temps garde t’ont la même graine ? Si on change trop souvent de graine, ont est plus capable de garantir l'uniformité, ce qui explique qu'on l'utilise forcement pendant un laps de temps... Combien de temps ? A chaque TP ? A chaque chargement ? Chaque seconde ? ...
Autrement dit, a t'ont plus de chance de varier les loots en tuant 100 mobs à la chaine, qu'en les tuants de manière épars ? Ou encore, en identifiant 100 teintures en 10 sec plutôt que 100 teintures en une semaine ?
Perso je pense que oui, mais ça reste difficile à mesurer :-\

----------


## Vaaahn

> Petit up pour une demande de confirmation.
> 
> Si je joue avec 2 armes à 1main et que j'utilise des signet de "stack" différents, ceux-ci vont se cumuler ou non?
> (je sais que si c'est identique c'est non, donc la logique veuille que ce soit oui mais bon ^^).
> 
> Et autre, si je mets 2x le sigil of force, ils s’additionnent ou non?


De mes derniers tests d'il y a un mois sont toujours valide, ils se stackent en alternace (et pas en meme temps).
Le sceau 1 va se stagiaire, tu grèves donc raz des stacks et c'est le second qui prend le pas. Et ainsi de suite.
Idem pour les sceaux qui proc, ils proc pas en même temps mais alternés.
Après je me souviens plus si l'alternance est bien propre ou anarchique (1-2-1-2-1-2... ou 1-2-2-1-2-1-...1)

Le conseil : prenez un sceau a stack et un stat flat, ou un a stack et un proc, ou un flat et un proc, ou même deux flat (me souviens plus si ya d'autres types).

----------


## Maderone

> Le sceau 1 va se stagiaire, tu grèves donc raz des stacks et c'est le second qui prend le pas.


Rassurez moi, y'a pas que moi qui comprend pas là ?

----------


## Charmide

Il est enrhumé et a été traumatisé par un stage, mais ça n'explique pas tout.

----------


## Vaaahn

Téléphone de merde (dyac)
Stagiaire = stacker
Grèves = crèves

Donc ca fait : le sceau 1 prend le pas et tu accumulés les stacks. Tu crèves, remise a zero des stacks et le suivant prend le pas

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Téléphone de merde (dyac)
> Stagiaire = stacker
> Grèves = crèves
> 
> Donc ca fait : le sceau 1 prend le pas et tu accumulés les stacks. Tu crèves, remise a zero des stacks et le suivant prend le pas


Pour être exacte, il me semble que c'est l'arme avec laquelle tu fais le kill qui initie les "stack" (et une fois qu'une stack est commencé, elle ne peut pas être écrasé par un autre signet de stack)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Pour être exacte, il me semble que c'est l'arme avec laquelle tu fais le kill qui initie les "stack" (et une fois qu'une stack est commencé, elle ne peut pas être écrasé par un autre signet de stack)


Mais c'est qu'il serait pas con en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Mais c'est qu'il serait pas con en plus


Enfin quelqu'un qui le reconnait  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, puisque j'ai été étonné que des gens ne connaissent pas cette astuce, je la mets ici :

Quand vous voulez inviter une personne dans le groupe et que vous n'y arrivez pas, il est possible qu'il soit affiché hors ligne.
Pour qu'il passe en ligne, il faut cliquer sur le pseudo du joueur dans le chat (clic gauche, comme pour le whisp) et ça le fera passé en ligne.
Il ne reste plus qu'à l'inviter à l'aide du clic droit.

----------


## Guitou

Cette astuce ne marche pas toujours (peut-être un soucis de serveur débordement ou non, je sais pas) par contre la commande "/invite pseudo" si, et si l'autre à un nom bien relou il n'a qu'à faire "/join pseudo".

----------


## olih

Une astuce simple et qui marche pour les gens qui ont un casque et des enceintes (par exemple).
Fini le Alt Tab  ::trollface:: 
Il est très facilement possible de switcher le son du jeu d'un périphérique à l'autre SANS sortir du jeu, tout simplement en passant par les options du jeu.

Options -> options sonore -> périphérique de sortie. Et là vous avez une liste déroulante avec tous vos périphériques de sortie son.
Plus qu'à choisir.

(pratique aussi quand le son du jeu se met a buggué pour l'envoyer vers un périphérique éteint)

----------


## Snydlock

Une astuce pour les bijoutiers qui veulent faire leur succès mensuel de craft tranquilles : faites des Métamorphoses de qualité Chef d’œuvre, au minimum. Ça évite de crafter des trucs qui servent à rien.  :;): 
Et je suppose que les cuisiniers peuvent aussi faire des teintures inconnues.

----------


## Maderone

Merci de l'astuce, très pratique !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Une astuce pour les bijoutiers qui veulent faire leur succès mensuel de craft tranquilles : faites des Métamorphoses de qualité Chef d’œuvre, au minimum. Ça évite de crafter des trucs qui servent à rien. 
> Et je suppose que les cuisiniers peuvent aussi faire des teintures inconnues.


Ou alors pour les bijoutiers (et tous les autres métiers sauf chef), il y a juste à faire des lingots/planche/cuir, allez pas me dire que vous n'avez du minerai/bois/cuir en rab' ?
 :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Pas cette fois, il faut du chef d'oeuvre au minimum pour le mensuel. Perso, j'ai fait des colifichets en cuivre, ça coûte rien et ça sert à rien  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Ou alors pour les bijoutiers (et tous les autres métiers sauf chef), il y a juste à faire des lingots/planche/cuir, allez pas me dire que vous n'avez du minerai/bois/cuir en rab' ?


Retourne à Tahiti mec, t'es plus dans le coup ici !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Retourne à Tahiti mec, t'es plus dans le coup ici !


Bon ok, je suis has been, je vais faire un tour dans la piscine, saluuuuuuuut!

----------


## dragou

Les conditions durations sont *bloqués à* 100% (voir dontain sur youtube qui en parle).
On peut donc se poser la question pour le mf (à nouveau).

Sinon, l'infusion +20% gold se cumule avec les omnomberry bar? j'ai cherché sur reddit mais trop rien trouvé (hors certains ont déjà l'infusion).

----------


## kino128

[Déterrage]
Je viens de découvrir aujoud'hui, complètement par hasard, le Keg Brawl... après 6 mois tout rond  :nawak: 
Plus qu'à essayer...

----------


## dragou

> [Déterrage]
> Je viens de découvrir aujoud'hui, complètement par hasard, le Keg Brawl... après 6 mois tout rond 
> Plus qu'à essayer...


Toi vouloir te faire tapper sur les doigts? ça fait des lustres qu'on fait des matchs (y en a qui vont faire du drama ^^).

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais effectivement, c'est pas comme si y'avait des matchs d'organisés genre presque toutes les semaines, dont un paquet d'indiqués sur le calendrier.

----------


## Maderone

Oula, mais c'est fini le lynchage !
Il a le droit de pas connaitre même si vous, grands seigneurs, organisez ça toutes les semaines. Et puis même, il est pas entrain de se plaindre ou autre  ::P: , il dit juste que c'est une bonne surprise ! Bande de chiants va

----------


## revanwolf

> Je ne sais pas à quel moment les sets sont accessibles, sur le wiki ça dit qu'il faut rejoindre un ordre, donc j'ai envie de penser qu'il faut valider la quête perso lvl 40 (dans ces eaux là), celle qui active l'écusson de l'ordre sur la page de sélection des persos.


j'arrive après la bataille mais les sets des ordres sont dispo dès la quête niveau 31(après avoir rejoins l'ordre choisi).

----------


## Soda2011

Plop messieurs!!

Je vous embête un peu pour avoir quelques précisions sur les missions de guilde  ::P:  (Désole si je me suis trompé de post...)

Chez DFC nous sommes une tite bande de potes (4/5 actifs grosso modo) et nous venons tout juste de débloquer la mission niveau 1 "Bounty hunter". Aussi j'aurais voulu savoir si vous les aviez déjà testées et surtout quel nombre de joueurs est nécessaire pour terminer celle de niveau 1 ? 

Histoire de savoir si nous devons rechercher une autre guilde de même taille pour entreaide ou si on peut très bien se débrouiller solo? Dans les beaux jours, on arrive a aligner 6/7 mecs mais c'est plutôt 4/5 comme je le disais au dessus...

En gros... est ce qu'avec une petite guilde on peut quand même prétendre aux missions de guilde ou si on doit chercher des renforts sympatiques (ou pas) ?

----------


## Maximelene

Les missions de guilde de palier 1 peuvent se faire à 4 ou 5 personnes.  :;):

----------


## Soda2011

> Les missions de guilde de palier 1 peuvent se faire à 4 ou 5 personnes.


 Niquel!! Ca c'est de la bonne nouvelle!! merci  :;):

----------


## olih

> Les missions de guilde de palier 1 peuvent se faire à 4 ou 5 personnes.


Ça, c'est si tu tombes sur les boss "faciles", si tu arrives à les trouver ET à les tuer dans les temps.
En gros, si tu as Le Diplomate ou assimilé dans la liste, t'es mort.

----------


## Soda2011

> Ça, c'est si tu tombes sur les boss &quot;faciles&quot;, si tu arrives à les trouver ET à les tuer dans les temps.
> En gros, si tu as Le Diplomate ou assimilé dans la liste, t'es mort.


 Pourquoi ? Boss buggué ?

----------


## olih

Plutôt boss compliqué, sac à pv et qui scale pas génialement.

:edit: et le Diplomate, il adore mettre des confusions.

----------


## Guitou

Non boss cheaté.
Il y en a qui sont vraiment durs et d'autres dont le scaling semble hasardeux.

----------


## Soda2011

> Non boss cheaté.
> Il y en a qui sont vraiment durs et d'autres dont le scaling semble hasardeux.


 Donc s'mieu si on choppe quelques gentils PU dans le coin pour les tomber en gros? Ou ça ne change pas grand chose et faut attendre que la liste se réinitialise?

----------


## Yeuss

Gaffe, si tu ne tues pas ceux de ta liste dans les temps, ta mission est un échec. Il faut en relancer une nouvelle !

----------


## Soda2011

> Gaffe, si tu ne tues pas ceux de ta liste dans les temps, ta mission est un échec. Il faut en relancer une nouvelle !


 Vu le prix pour en refaire une... s'plus la journée à attendre qui va etre relou... Par contre une fois la mission créée, on ne voit pas de suite le nom des primes a tuer? Il faut lancer la mission pour savoir qui rechercher ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Vu le prix pour en refaire une... s'plus la journée à attendre qui va etre relou... Par contre une fois la mission créée, on ne voit pas de suite le nom des primes a tuer? Il faut lancer la mission pour savoir qui rechercher ?


Oui c'est exactement ça.

----------


## Maderone

Oui, il faut la lancer.

----------


## Kiyo

Si y'a besoin et que je suis là je veux bien jouer les renforts, j'adore chercher les mobs sur les maps (bon par contre côté force de frappe c'est pas encore ça  ::P: ). Dites quels soirs vous pensez la lancer si vous les savez déjà.

----------


## Soda2011

> Si y'a besoin et que je suis là je veux bien jouer les renforts, j'adore chercher les mobs sur les maps (bon par contre côté force de frappe c'est pas encore ça ). Dites quels soirs vous pensez la lancer si vous les savez déjà.


Merci de l'offre  ::):  On pense la tenter dimanche vers 19/20h! S'pas encore très très défini... Si tu veux je te mp sur le fofo dès qu'on s'est mis d'accord  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Testé ce soir:
Il est possible de faire une fractale d'un niveau qu'on ne peux pas lancer nous même (dans tout le groupe), si vous avez un taxi du niveau que vous voulez.
- Grouper avec le taxi
- un autre joueur lance la fractale du niveau voulu
- dégrouper le taxi en restant dans le hub des fractales
- grouper les autres joueurs

Appréciez.

----------


## Flipmode

Xploot bugZ !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Xploot bugZ !


Merci de ta remarque très pertinente Flip  ::rolleyes:: , mais un "exploit" (si on peut dire) qui te permet juste de faire une fractales plus dur que ce à quoi tu as accès, et sans récompense supplémentaires (puisque le niveau de récompense reste celui du personnage avec lequel tu joues), je vois pas vraiment ou est le problème.

----------


## Guitou

Ca permet d'xploot bugz quand le joueur avec le lvl le plus haut est impair mais qu'il veut faire une daily et prendre quand même un niveau mais que celui qui a un niveau encore plus haut veut faire monter un autre perso.

----------


## mikelion

Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour avoir une mine de bonbons dans sa maison (dans le jeu) ?

----------


## Maderone

Je savais même pas que c'était possible... Mais ça servirait à quoi ?

----------


## Kiyo

Maxi m'avait dit qu'il fallait juste finir tous les succès.

Sinon ça sert à avoir plein de bonbons toute l'année  ::P:

----------


## tibere

certaines recettes de bouffe utilisent des bonbons et hors saison Halloween ça valait 1 pa le bonbec ^^

----------


## Tygra

Comme le quartz dans l'instance perso ? 
C'est histoire d'avoir un node là bas, ça doit être les balbutiements de "rendre cet endroit intéressant".

Sinon, je dirais que ça vient du méta succès de l'event halloween, non ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour avoir une mine de bonbons dans sa maison (dans le jeu) ?


Faut finir le meta succès (qui donne le mini élémentaire), puis aller faire l'instance finale d'Halloween (ça prend 3 minutes). Après ça, tu as le node perso.

----------


## mikelion

Voici quelques points à préciser concernant des succès "au coeur des cauchemars". 
J'ai sauté du haut de la tour et je pensais que le succès n'était pas validé. En fait, il y a 2 succès de saut, un en haut de la tour (intérieur) et un autre dont l'accès se trouve dans l'instance du boss, au portail du sud de la salle (extérieur tour). Il n'y a peut-être que pour moi que ce n'était pas clair  ::):  .

Ensuite concernant la récompense du gros coffre en haut de la tour, on peut donc l'ouvrir avec 3 morceaux de clés. Ouvrez le une fois par jour pour avoir un rare, sinon lors d ela deuxième ouverture vous aurez des pièces de cuivre.

----------


## Maderone

> Ensuite concernant la récompense du gros coffre en haut de la tour, on peut donc l'ouvrir avec 3 morceaux de clés. Ouvrez le une fois par jour pour avoir un rare, sinon lors d ela deuxième ouverture vous aurez des pièces de cuivre.


Y'a rien d'autre à loot dans ce coffre ? A 45 pa la clef + les spores ,c'est un peu cher.

----------


## mikelion

Quote patch note 
"les joueurs ont une chance d’y trouver des objets uniques :

    l’apparence d’appareil de filtration d’air, une apparence de couvre-chef utilisable pour n’importe quelle classe de poids
    l’apparence de spore toxique, une apparence d’objet d’emplacement de dos
    une nouvelle miniature exclusive"

----------


## Maderone

Oki ! Merci

----------


## Hasunay

Juste pour vérification : le skin masque à gaz du succès c'est à usage illimité ou pas ?

----------


## Maderone

Bah je pense pas... C'est une apparence quoi. Non ?

----------


## Hasunay

Bah je sais pas ce serait cool si c'etait comme les armes zénithales.

----------


## Maderone

Bah... C'est comme toutes les récompenses de meta succès, tu ne les as qu'une fois. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça changerait.

----------


## Hasunay

Parce que j'ai envie ?  ::):  Nan sérieux c'est chiant il est classe et je voulais l'utiliser sur plusieurs persos ...

----------


## Maderone

Eh bah...

----------


## Hasunay

Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec le succès démolition en wvw pensez à grouper, enfaîtes le succès n'est, apparemment, accordé qu'après une certaines sommes de dégât et donc en groupe à la main ça passe tout seul.

----------


## Tygra

Je rajoute : sur CBE. Il y a tellement de murs et de portes à casser dans un StoneMist que c'en est indécent. En plus ça vous permet de faire le succès dudit StoneMist, des répas, et, quand vous avez fini du JP.

----------


## tibere

Pour ceux qui font fort canard et qui partent les mains vides d'armes de sièges, c possible de retirer des item du coffre de guilde sur toutes les frontas, au spawn, en s'adressant au maitre de guilde [Greffier de guilde].

----------


## Rikimaru

Y a une astuce pour éviter de toujours rename c'est pets? (rôdeur)

----------


## Hasunay

Non.

----------


## Tigermilk

Vous avez une idée pour farmer du lin ? 

Je suis un peu en galère pour mes crafts elevés, et le lin (+ la soie) ca me fait chier de l'acheter à l'AH. 

A part farm avec un lvl 40 (re-probleme mon lvl 40 est envouteur), je vois pas trop comment faire...

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que c'est comme tout. Tu farm des golds pour acheter du lin.

----------


## mikelion

Il faut donc faire travailler les gobelins (gold lin).

----------


## Nessou

Si t'as du karma en stock tu peux aller acheter des Gants de chasseur de crabes en tissu au Point de passage des Lamentations à la Côte de la marée sanglante (nord ouest) puis les passer à la forge et recycler. Ca te fait d'1 à 4 lins pour 1064 karma.

----------


## Tigermilk

> Si t'as du karma en stock tu peux aller acheter des Gants de chasseur de crabes en tissu au Point de passage des Lamentations à la Côte de la marée sanglante (nord ouest) puis les passer à la forge et recycler. Ca te fait d'1 à 4 lins pour 1064 karma.


Pas con ça, vais pouvoir cramer un peu de mes 700k de karma.

Merci

----------


## Maderone

Je pense que c'est une très mauvaise idée... Vu la difficulté pour amasser le karma ces derniers temps. Mais comme tu veux.

----------


## Tigermilk

En même temps tu veux faire quoi avec ton karma autrement ?

----------


## Maderone

Je sais pas, imagine que t'as besoin de quelque chose, que tu te lances dans une légendaire ! Bah pouf, plus de karma

----------


## Tigermilk

Pour la légendaire me manque que les trucs de riches (compo T6) et l'autre truc de riche (precu).

Me suis deja éclaté à faire les trefles !

----------


## Setzer

T'as pas besoin de fragments d'obsidiennes par hasard?

----------


## Tigermilk

J'ai deja le Gift of Mastery en banque, donc non.

----------


## Dka

Ils sont utilisés pour les armes et armures élevés aussi. (Pierre de Vision)

----------


## Tigermilk

Ouai enfin il en faut 1 ou 2, c'est pas non plus la mort  ::P: 

Bon finalement me suis plutot craqué à l'AH, apres avoir fait 1 ou 2 essais avec le truc de Nessou. Tres pratique les insigne de soldat que tu revends  ::):

----------


## Sephil

Il en faut 2 par matériau raffiné, 5 matériaux raffinés de chacune des 3 sortes. Ca fait 30 fragments d'obsi par arme, et 90 pour une armure complète.  ::):

----------


## Tigermilk

Avec 700k karma, j'ai de quoi voir venir !

----------


## revanwolf

peit up du topic avec une astuces pour ceux qui ont des tickets du lion noir,Il n'est pas obligé de voir le marchant double cliquer sur le ticket ouvre la fenêtre du marchand et donc on peut prendre son apparence de n'importe où.

----------


## Pulse

Plein d'astuces pour les fractales dans ces vidéos très courtes et en anglais !

----------


## Nessou

> Plein d'astuces pour les fractales dans ces vidéos très courtes et en anglais !


Je recommande VRAIMENT, j'ai appris pas mal de trucs.

----------


## Tigermilk

Pas mal du tout effectivement  :;):

----------

